# 11wt Hardy Zephrus SWS 4 piece



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

Looking at possibly buying a discontinued 11wt Hardy Zephrus SWS 4 piece, any opinions on this rod? Is it true to weight? Thanks.


----------



## aduca (Sep 8, 2012)

Im a huge Zephrus fan and own 7-12wts and love the 11wt for poons and large jacks, If you can find the Airflo tropical clear tip (long head 51') in 11wt I highly recommend that pairing (that line has been discontinued but you can still find some online and in flyshops usually at a discount). 
I also have the Cortland Tarpon Taper 11wt line that I like a lot as well on the rod. 

What ever line you get make sure it is a true to grain weight 11wt. Additionally, the longer head lines seem to cast better for me on the 11wt.


----------



## aduca (Sep 8, 2012)

found some on fishwest
https://www.fishwest.com/airflo-rid...S3h2xTmIJbWTYA4KPbaG-ekS8o2dqfnBoCVHsQAvD_BwE


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

I have an 11wt now and have a Bauer Reel with three spools of 11wt line. SA Tarpon floating, Cortland Intermediate Ghost tip and a full sinking SA line. How do you think those lines will perform on that rod, hoping to be able to use them since they are almost new.


----------



## aduca (Sep 8, 2012)

Im sure they will work just fine! Im an airflo guy and just passing along what Ive narrowed down as the best line pairings for me.


----------



## Randall (Dec 1, 2017)

I recently got a 11wt Zephrus. It cast good with SA 10wt Grand Slam For me. I have only casted it on the lawn it. I have found that with my other Zephrus rods they preform really well with lines that follow the affta weight specification.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Steve_Mevers said:


> Looking at possibly buying a discontinued 11wt Hardy Zephrus SWS 4 piece, any opinions on this rod? Is it true to weight? Thanks.


Yes! And true to weight lines (or just slightly over) work best on this rod!


----------



## Greg Allison (Mar 13, 2018)

I would agree with you guys. I own a bunch of Hardy rods, they seem to do best on true to weight lines (which are getting hard to find these days).


----------



## John Kerr (Apr 18, 2020)

I have the 9 weight and it’s phenomenal. I love it and everyone I’ve let use it has loved it.


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

Steve_Mevers said:


> Looking at possibly buying a discontinued 11wt Hardy Zephrus SWS 4 piece, any opinions on this rod? Is it true to weight? Thanks.


Yes.


----------



## texican08 (Sep 13, 2016)

Any recalls for an intermediate line for the 11wt Zephrus?


----------

